# Rec: Osh Pyozee (Stuffed onions, Afghan style)



## Consul (Feb 15, 2005)

Osh Pyozee
(Stuffed Onions - Afghanistan)

Onions:

2 large (about 1/4 lb each) onions, peeled
4 cups of Water
1 tablespoons of Salt 

Stuffing:

1/2 lb Ground beef
3 tablespoons of Raw rice, rinsed, cooked until very soft, drained, & mashed
1 tablespoons of Salt
1/4 tablespoons of Pepper
1/4 tablespoons of Ground cuminseed
10 md Pitted prunes, cut lengthwise into halves
2 tablespoons of Corn oil 

1. Make a 1/2-inch deep incision into side of each onion. Bring water & salt to a boil over moderate heat & drop in onions. Cook for 2 mins, turning them w/slotted spoon during that time. Remove onions & peel off each layer until you reach center. Set aside onion layers & centers.

2. Put beef into a bowl w/rice, salt, pepper, & cuminseed and mix well. Take 1 heaping ts beef mixture & half of 1 prune. Stuff 1 cooked onion layer & roll it up. Do this w/all stuffing & onion layers.

3. Oil a skillet & lay stuffed onions & centers in it, cover, and cook over very low heat for 2 hours. The onions will become quite dark but not, of course, burned. This is top-of-the-stove cooking. Another method is to put stuffed onions into a baking dish, cover tightly, & bake in preheated, 250f. oven for 2 hrs. Serve warm. Serves 6 with other dishes.

-----

That was the "cut and paste" part. Now, for my notes:

I used the baking method of cooking, and wasn't happy with how well the onions browned. The main problem I ran into is that the liquid didn't evaporate, and I ended up with half-drowned onions. Despite, this, I did like the overall flavor of this dish, and would like to try making it again. Thus, I am not marking it "tried and true" even though I have tried it.

The above recipe was taken from a site found via Google. I couldn't tell you where it is now.


----------

